# [Game} Combine Robot



## curlking_gamestudio (Nov 30, 2015)

Monsters appear threatening the earth!
Summon the Combine Robot! & Save the day!

[Features]
• Puzzle action game
• Retro style graphic
• Customizable Robot with 105 parts
• 40 Giant monsters
• 3 Acts & 33 stages
• Story cutscene in each acts
• Non additional purchase
• Survival game mode, support leaderboard rank. (Survival mode will unlock After clear all acts)

Available on google play store.
IOS version will coming soon.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.curlkinggamestudio.combinerobot


----------

